
As NASA Aims for the Moon, an Aging Space Station Faces an Uncertain Future - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/07/734474121/as-nasa-aims-for-the-moon-an-aging-space-station-faces-an-uncertain-future
======
rolph
i wonder if it would be any where near efficient to load the station up with
materials and supplies and send it off to a lunar orbit or even mars.

